# can you put a tv over a pellet stove?



## iman (Aug 17, 2007)

I am have ing a pellet stove instaled and I am wanting to put the tv over the stove.  The stove is a Quarda fire Castile insert. Will the heat from the stove effect the tv and Electronics? I have seen this done with direct vent gas stove.  I have no experience with pellet stove.  thanks for the help


----------



## stoveguy13 (Aug 17, 2007)

There is not alot of heat coming out the top of the castile but i would still air on the side of caution and give it at least 24 inches of space.


----------



## kwburn (Aug 17, 2007)

not sure if this will be a new tv but most modern electronics will have minimum and maximum operating temperatures somewhere in the owners manual.  the few electronics i've ever looked at (not tv's) have been in the 110-120f degree range for a maximum but who knows on tv's.

will this be going over a fireplace? i used to own a satellite tv business and have installed a few tv's over the years.  flat screen tv's look great over a fireplace but depending on how far away you are sitting the angle to look up at the tv can give you a sore neck real quick.  no fun.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2007)

does your stove give a clearance above the unit?  if so i would maybe look a little high than that minimum. and as posted above , definately check the temp ranges that the electronics can handle , maybe even fire the unit first , measure the temps up there and see if they fall in that range before putting the TV up there.


----------



## GVA (Aug 17, 2007)

And the TV is gonna be distracting while your watching the fire ;-P


----------



## jtp10181 (Aug 18, 2007)

Look in the manual for clearances to combustibles.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you talking flat panel or a big box TV? How far above the stove? 

I don't think there would be an issue with a flat panel hanging a couple feet or more above the stove (allow for generous  lid opening room). But there would be an issue with a large cabinet surrounding the stove that supports say a 20" deep TV.

That said, I wouldn't want the stove so close to the TV, strictly because of the fan and blower noise competition. But maybe your TV is amped up and pumping out to 6 speakers?


----------

